
Fears of dollar collapse as Saudis take fright - charzom
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/money/main.jhtml;jsessionid=BYRFMD0QYRQTVQFIQMFSFF4AVCBQ0IV0?xml=/money/2007/09/19/bcnsaudi119.xml
======
nickb
N.YC is now one step away from becoming another reddit. All we need now is one
"bush/cheney is evil" story on the front page and the transformation will be
complete.

~~~
yters
The comment/submit buttons needs to be hidden in the source, like the down
vote button was, so only hackers can figure out how to use the site.

------
henning
According to reddit this means we're all going to fucking die.

~~~
Caligula
Before or after we invade Iran?

~~~
andyn
After we're beaten up and attacked with Tasers at the door of Best Buy for
failing to show our papers but not before we've seen the best picture of a
tree we've seen all day.

------
bharath
One country that has a lot of gain from maintaining the peg is China and it
happens to have the resources to do so if it comes to it.

------
ivankirigin
From what I understand, currencies tend to reflect purchasing power parities.
Something as arbitrary as the currency used in oil sales won't change US
productivity, which is the most important component of wealth.

So I'm not too worried about this kind of thing.

I can imagine some disruption caused by reaction to this though, especially if
congress tried to solve the problem.

Either way, I have a mortgage. Nothing would make me happier than to have my
debt mean less which a falling dollar :-P

~~~
jraines
What, do you get paid in Euros?

~~~
ivankirigin
My mortgage is a fixed contract, while my salary is fluid.

~~~
sbraford
Children playing with stacks of worthless currency, Germany 1923:
<http://sablog.com/wp-content/uploads/2007/08/weimar2.jpg>

I'm not saying it'll happen in the US, but anything's possible (especially to
degrees, see current subprime crisis), especially with a reckless leader at
the helm who doesn't understand that we need to, you know, actually pay back
all this debt we're accumulating as a country one day.

Great article on the subject: <http://www.bitsofnews.com/content/view/5955/>

~~~
ivankirigin
That must be come foil to Godwin's Law, right? Talking about economic matters
and bringing up Weimar :-P

------
gojomo
Fans of the 'Arab pullout causes dollar collapse, worldwide financial panic'
genre may want to NetFlix 'Rollover' (Kris Kristofferson, Jane Fonda, 1981).
And also stop posting such stories to YC HN, unless they've got a
hacker/startup angle, like "How to profit from the coming financial collapse
with AJAX Facebook Apps!"

